# SHENZHEN | Shatou Xinguang United Pharmaceutical | 216m | 54 fl | 212m | 59 fl | 195m | 40 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Futong Real Estate 富通地产






Shenzhen Helios Mansion







www.zhubo.com




Roof heights: 197m, 198m





200米！深圳“富通九曜公馆”最新动态


200米！深圳“富通九曜公馆”最新动态,公馆,富通,地下车库,住宅,幕墙




www.163.com





Courtain/Parapet heights >200m
*200米天际地标类幕墙*，德国进口系统门窗，完美实现隔热、隔音、降噪





富通九曜公馆_家在深圳(房网论坛)


家在深圳是覆盖2000万深圳人日常工作生活的网络社区，这里有权威的新房、二手房、安居房和临深置业资讯，也是婚恋、孕育、教育、家庭生活、夫妻情感、职场、创业、投资、时尚购物等方方面面的交流平台。




m.szhome.com























Sorry for the crappy pic. I couldn't find updates on Gaoloumi, just this pic from Google images from a website that doesn't load


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I've found many versions of the renders after Googling it for a while, it is not clear to me whether they will keep the 3x200m~ scheme or if the third tower will be way shorter. We will confirm at some point


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

216m + 212m +195m on gaoloumi
To the right





















提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 via 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Same project?








SHENZHEN | Nine Yao Mansion | 200m x 2 | U/C


Developer: Futong Real Estate 富通地产 https://www.zhubo.com/en/work/high-density-residential/488.html Roof heights: 197m, 198m https://www.163.com/dy/article/GB1FDAJR0535HX8T.html Courtain/Parapet heights >200m 200米天际地标类幕墙，德国进口系统门窗，完美实现隔热、隔音、降噪 http://m.szhome.com/20059.html Sorry for the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## marinomarino (8 mo ago)

Nice one


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

